# Climate control dead?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Without providing any diagnostic trouble codes, or I imagine any way to obtain them, your best first bet is going to be just to disconnect the battery negative cable for several minutes, and then reconnect and evaluate. "Logic lock" software glitches are pretty common.


----------



## Pittyspray (Jun 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Without providing any diagnostic trouble codes, or I imagine any way to obtain them, your best first bet is going to be just to disconnect the battery negative cable for several minutes, and then reconnect and evaluate. "Logic lock" software glitches are pretty common.


Hi, I really appreciate the response. Will any codes pop up if there's no error lights on the dashboard?
Im also really bad with cars, is this what im suppose to do? i have a 17 hatch


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, that's the battery and the negative cable disconnected.

Retreiving codes related to the AC controls requires more specialized equipment than those used for typical check engine lights. And you're not likely to have any warning lights related to your concern even if there were a fault with the AC controls or AC module.


----------



## Pittyspray (Jun 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Yes, that's the battery and the negative cable disconnected.
> 
> Retreiving codes related to the AC controls requires more specialized equipment than those used for typical check engine lights. And you're not likely to have any warning lights related to your concern even if there were a fault with the AC controls or AC module.



Thank you so much. Will try it tomorrow and see how it goes. Do you know that whether or not by resetting the computer will it have any unintended consequences like radio or anti thief lock out?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There should not be any. Just be sure the vehicle is OFF and key/fob is not in vehicle when you disconnect.


----------



## Pittyspray (Jun 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> There should not be any. Just be sure the vehicle is OFF and key/fob is not in vehicle when you disconnect.


I disconnected it for almost 10 minutes but the radio did not reset, does that mean i should wait longer?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What do you mean the radio didn't reset?


----------



## Pittyspray (Jun 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> What do you mean the radio didn't reset?


All of my favorite stations and bluetooth devices are still in it so it didnt seem like the computer reset. I tried 5 mins first then 10 and both didnt work


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The new Cruzes don't lose their presents when you disconnect the battery


----------



## Pittyspray (Jun 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> The new Cruzes don't lose their presents when you disconnect the battery


Not sure if thats good news then since control is still dead 😢 i really appreciate your time


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> The new Cruzes don't lose their presets when you disconnect the battery


It's about time !

Seriously, that's good news. I know paradigms are hard to overcome in the electronics design departments, but the price of flash/EEPROM has been dirt cheap for a long time. It seems like adding non-volatility to the presets (and other user settings) could have been done long ago. It's good to know the hardware guys finally added that.

Now let's see if the aftermarket radio guys will do it, too.

Doug

.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

WELCOME TO A "TYPICAL" HORRIBLE PROBLEM EXCLUSIVE TO GM!

Joke headline, but I'm kinda serious. Quite a few years ago in high school, a friend of mine had a used Oldsmobile Troféo with that CRT touchscreen that was state-of-the-art for the 1980s. It gave control over the HVAC system. Anyways, one day in winter he had the heat set at full hot and full fan speed when the CRT took that opportunity to take a dump right then and there and was never going to work again. The result was the heat and fan speed were now stuck on full hot and full high. Estimates for the repair from any mechanic got into what was easily an unbelievable repair bill, and that possibly could not have been done because parts were not easily available for that limited production car. By springtime in Central Illinois he had a car where the heat was running full hot and full high all the time with no chance to stop it for a reasonable cost.

That car died to a "mysterious" fire on the side of the road for a quick insurance payout.


----------



## Pittyspray (Jun 8, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> WELCOME TO A "TYPICAL" HORRIBLE PROBLEM EXCLUSIVE TO GM!
> 
> Joke headline, but I'm kinda serious. Quite a few years ago in high school, a friend of mine had a used Oldsmobile Troféo with that CRT touchscreen that was state-of-the-art for the 1980s. It gave control over the HVAC system. Anyways, one day in winter he had the heat set at full hot and full fan speed when the CRT took that opportunity to take a dump right then and there and was never going to work again. The result was the heat and fan speed were now stuck on full hot and full high. Estimates for the repair from any mechanic got into what was easily an unbelievable repair bill, and that possibly could not have been done because parts were not easily available for that limited production car. By springtime in Central Illinois he had a car where the heat was running full hot and full high all the time with no chance to stop it for a reasonable cost.
> 
> That car died to a "mysterious" fire on the side of the road for a quick insurance payout.


Good thing its a shitty cruze so hopefully it doesnt cost me too much if any lol. So much electrical problems with less than 3 years of ownership. Never chevy again


----------



## Pittyspray (Jun 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> The new Cruzes don't lose their presents when you disconnect the battery


Thought I'd update here... The invoice says they found a shorted blower motor so fingers crossed they will fix it for free!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

🤞


----------

